# Treats



## Imoki (May 22, 2013)

Hello guys, I would just like to ask what treats are good for Miniature Poodle?
Can I use her food? Or I should buy different treat for her.

I was thinking that her food is kinda hard for her atm..
She's just 3 months and 5 days, Her food is Optima Hypro

Thanks in Advance <3


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Initially I used Harry's food as the occasional treat. In doing so I would reduce his breakfast / dinner, resulting in the same quantity of food given to him. It's was a way to control his weight. I works for a while...until he realised there are REAL treats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pups often find dry food difficult to eat when they are teething - I used to simmer some chicken to make a stock (no salt), and freeze it in an ice cube tray. One or two cubes defrosted were just right to moisten a bowl of kibble, and the chicken meat made the very best training treats (cooked bones, of course, are dangerous, and went in the bin). Mine love home made tuna or liver cake - the recipes are on the forum if you search - any kind of meat, cheese, and cooked green beans. Many people use hot dog sausages, but I am a bit wary of the salt and fat levels for a small dog. Training treats should be very tiny - think pea sized - so one chicken breast or quarter goes a very long way; you can always freeze the tiny pieces, and take out just as much as you need for a session.


----------



## Imoki (May 22, 2013)

Thanks fjm, We'll try the Chicken thingie.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you need a high value treat try chopping up tinned sausages! It's cheap and tasty for the dog. You'll need a treat pouch for the pieces, but your dog will love it  In puppy class everyone thought Pebbles was sooo good at paying attention to me, but the truth was it was all about the sausages, haha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Wet noses dog treats make a cool treat called "little stars". They are tiny and great for training as they don't have a lot of calories. Cool flavors like peanut butter and cheddar. (And others I can't recall). I use them for Murphy. For his training and tricks. But he's a spoo and my hand gets kind of mucky from him getting the treats because his mouth is so big! Lol

Their regular food isn't very rewarding for them so try other kinds of treats. They may quickly see through it if you're feeding them their regular food!


----------

